# Senior Women Who Date...Same Age, Younger Men or Older Fellows?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2014)

Ladies, if you are open to dating now...or may be in the distant future, would you date someone in your own age group, say 5 years your junior or senior?  Or would you want to be with a younger man, more than 5 years younger than yourself?  Would any of you be interested in dating an older man?

Of course if you are attracted to a man, and interested in a relationship, then age likely doesn't matter.  But generally, which way do you lean?  I would want to be with someone who was in my own age group, no more than 5 years younger or older.  I think I could relate to them better.  What do you think? :hair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally, at my stage of life, I'd like a big hefty 6'2" eunuch around 35 who is addicted to house and yard work and if he can cook as well that'd be really gooood. I could 'relate' with that.    Romance doesn't live here any more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2014)

Funny girl!  Guess any of us would be happy to have someone around who lived to cook, clean and do yard work...but do ya gotta deprive him of his family jewels??  :badgirl: :magnify: :chores:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Nah, he'd have to have been pre-deprived or he wouldn't have been anywhere near my place at all would he?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2014)

Why...for fear you'd do the deed of removal? layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Possibly, but more likely because of lack of attraction.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

_My late husband was 12 years younger than me and we were soul mates, the age didn't worry us and he took on my 2 daughters without a question and did a great job with them, their real Dad thanked him for bringing up his daughters so well.
                I have been on my own for many years now  and may as well be a Nun, i could think of nothing worse than having a man in my life _mg:


----------



## Bee (Jan 5, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I caught the bus to my local supermarket and felt I was with an old folks club and I aint ready for that yet........so perhaps a younger man would suit me best because I can relate to younger people better than I can people of my age.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm the king of me castle, had no complaints yet.:gettowork:


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 5, 2014)

I have tried dating people younger as much as 8-12 years and older that much. I just don't seem to relate to them as well as someone around my age. My criteria for years has been you have to remember where you were when Kennedy was assassinated.

However, Di's eunuch sounds great except he would also have to give a great massage. Can I have both? layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Ask away Judi, you never know your luck.    (wish I'd thought of the massage.  Damn.)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 5, 2014)

Di, if you happen upon one like that, please ask him if he has a twin. If so, point him in my direction. Thanks!


----------



## TICA (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm with Di on this one.    It's been so long that I wouldn't know what to do anymore.     A guy with a chainsaw would be handy though.......


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 5, 2014)

A chainsaw?? That sounds sorta kinky.


----------



## TICA (Jan 5, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> A chainsaw?? That sounds sorta kinky.



lol  Not really kinky - I have 20 acres of trees that I want to clear.  If I'm gonna have a man, it may as well be one that can help out..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess I'm not in the running, huh girls?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I have been on my own for many years now  and may as well be a Nun, i could think of nothing worse than having a man in my life _



How about having _two_ men?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 5, 2014)

I would rather date same age or older...can't have someone looking better than me, that would be depressing.

But I also don't want a man taking ******...don't want sex for 4 hrs!  I'm exaggerating but not by much.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 5, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _My late husband was 12 years younger than me and we were soul mates, the age didn't worry us and he took on my 2 daughters without a question and did a great job with them, their real Dad thanked him for bringing up his daughters so well.
> I have been on my own for many years now  and may as well be a Nun, i could think of nothing worse than having a man in my life _mg:



I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Jill, and what a wonderful man he was to take on the responsibility of your 2 daughters! You two were so fortunate to have each other.  

Like you, I've been on my own too long to live with anyone and I don't want my life complicated...and dating/romance does that!  It's a huge adjustment for someone else to share your life when you haven't been used to it.

Romance doesn't live here anymore either, Di, but I have a very high energy level for someone of my age.  It would have to be a younger man if I were in that frame of mind.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with you, Katybug....I tried living with someone after my husband died 10 yrs ago...it didn't work....both of us were too set in our ways.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 5, 2014)

TICA said:


> A guy with a chainsaw would be handy though.......


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 5, 2014)

If I were alone I would want a live in for heavy lifting  ..Someone that knows his way around tools and could do things that living rurally requires.  He would have to be younger, no smoking or nasty tobacco chewing, non-alcoholic, strong, clean about his hygiene and living habits, asexual so he wouldn't disappear days on end chasing women, love to work and be a good, relatively educated conversationalist. He must be okay with taking direction from a woman, my place, my way!  He would also have to do dishes and windows.  Oh yeah, must love horses and dogs. 
:gettowork:


*Sigh* I guess if I were alone, I'd be alone a long time.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 5, 2014)

Bee said:


> A couple of weeks ago I caught the bus to my local supermarket and felt I was with an old folks club and I aint ready for that yet........so perhaps a younger man would suit me best because I can relate to younger people better than I can people of my age.



I totally relate, Bee.  Before I started this last job, I joined a Sr Citizen's Center and went several times.  Your description of an old folks club sums it up.  I didn't have one thing in common with them other than we were all over 55!  My friend goes to one across town and it's altogether different -- just folks I have more in common with when I've visited w/her. Now,  I don't have the time, but as for friends in my everyday life I seem to relate better to younger people.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> How about having _two_ men?



OMG Phil are you trying to kill me, no way in hell lol, although what OG suggested may be handy, of course they would not be living indoors with me, if they are as tough as OG suggests then they can set themselves up in the barn.
       Pappy accidents do happen you would have one more chance lol


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 5, 2014)

My ideal man would live in my neighborhood so he would be close enough for when he is needed but can go home at night or whenever I need "space".


----------



## By the Thames (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello,
Mostly I've dated people closer to my age.  However, 10 years younger is my limit...and 10 years older.  One thing for sure since I look younger I get men  who are younger.  As for being a wild woman anymore I've been tamed.  Age does that to you.  I would rather have a good companion who is pleasant to be with.  They are a rare gift.
Best Wishes,  By the Thames


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> If I were alone I would want a live in for heavy lifting  ..Someone that knows his way around tools and could do things that living rurally requires.  He would have to be younger, no smoking or nasty tobacco chewing, non-alcoholic, strong, clean about his hygiene and living habits, asexual so he wouldn't disappear days on end chasing women, love to work and be a good, relatively educated conversationalist. He must be okay with taking direction from a woman, my place, my way!  He would also have to do dishes and windows.  Oh yeah, must love horses and dogs.
> :gettowork:
> 
> 
> *Sigh* I guess if I were alone, I'd be alone a long time.



Yep, just like me, and for the same reason it seems. 

We seem to be in competition for that useful eunuch OG



Age differences were always a problem for me.  I only fancied older men, often much older, but I was also aware that their use-by dates come due earlier than women's usually. So tying up with an older man would equate to being his nurse and domestic slave in the later years of the marriage.   I just opted right out of that game.  It was hard enough nursing my mother, I've been often grateful I didn't have an ailing husband to cope with too.

By the time we're old enough to need their help around the house, they're past it!
Younger blokes are like puppies, fun to play with, but hard to live with. Harder to 'keep on the porch' too,  ask Hilary.



Yeah, pragmatic view of life, but as I mentioned, romance doesn't trump common sense and self preservation around here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Geeze, between this thread and the one about what men should know about women I'm getting worried ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait 'til you hear our real views on the aging plastic, suplements and T boosted quasi Ken doll Adonis'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Geeze, between this thread and the one about what men should know about women I'm getting worried ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Wait 'til you hear our real views on the aging plastic, suplements and T boosted quasi Ken doll Adonis'.



You're bad. :rofl:



			
				SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> * Stevie*



Great song - takes me back to the good ol' days!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

_Years ago i went on one of those dating things we went to a country pub and i couldn't relate to all the old fart guys who were ogling me like they had never seen a woman, so i sat on a table with two very cute bikies and had some good conversation_:wink:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 6, 2014)

I think if  I were dating, I would want someone fairly close to my own age, but more important would be compatibility with each other. 
Someone that you can enjoy morning conversations over coffee with, is as important to me as physical attraction, and with an open mind that enjoys a great variety in  conversation, but doesn't have to always "be right".
I am a perennial romantic, so just having a "benefits" relationship is not for me at all, and Di, you can have the eunuch, as far as I am concerned, that doesn't work for me either.
 I want what I want, and if I can't have that, I will do without.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicely put, Lady. 

Myself, I've pretty much given up any thought of a relationship unless it's with small furry mammals. Unfortunately society isn't ready for that yet.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 7, 2014)

Common interests..key words, no matter the age.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (May 31, 2020)

You talk about things you both enjoy, about the news, sport and just about anything. I never thought it was possible, I was open to being with a man 5 years younger, but nothing more. But I was pursued by neighbor who is 38 years my junior (he is 32, I am 70). He was relentless and very much a gentleman, so I allowed a date and thought it would be over after that. Now we are married, life is actually so much better.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 31, 2020)

What happened to you women? You start planning your wedding before you learn to walk. You wanted romance, and Prince Charming on a horse. That was then, now you only want the gelding plow horse?


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

If I were to get in another relationship, (which I won't), it would have to be someone my own age or very close. I tried younger by about 10 or 12 yrs once. It was fun as hell   but wasn't meant to last.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

SifuPhil said:


> Geeze, between this thread and the one about what men should know about women I'm getting worried ...


Where was that thread? I didn't see that.


----------



## Linda (Jun 1, 2020)

MarciKS I think SifuPhil was referring to a thread back in 2014.  

If I were single and looking I'd maybe date someone a year or two younger and I wouldn't care how much older he was than me.  As long as he could afford to hire a nurse if he needed one.  

I would not be interested in ever dating someone near my son's ages.  That would seem weird to me.  So that would knock out most men in their 50s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> What happened to you women? You start planning your wedding before you learn to walk. You wanted romance, and Prince Charming on a horse. That was then, now you only want the gelding plow horse?


Yes, that's right...joking!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)

Not on the online dating scene any more.  Just deleted my dating site profile.  So, if I should meet someone (somehow) they should be perhaps 5 years younger to 5 years older than me or even more older if they are nice enough!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Linda said:


> MarciKS I think SifuPhil was referring to a thread back in 2014.
> 
> If I were single and looking I'd maybe date someone a year or two younger and I wouldn't care how much older he was than me.  As long as he could afford to hire a nurse if he needed one.
> 
> I would not be interested in ever dating someone near my son's ages.  That would seem weird to me.  So that would knock out most men in their 50s.


i hate that. i get here late on the scene and i'm not able to catch up.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm available, handy and as you can see, sexy as well.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 16, 2020)

The age difference in marriage #1 was 5 years older than me.......marriage #2was 7 years older than me. Anyone in the future would be maybe 2 or 3 years younger.....or.....up to 8 years older. As far as living together.....I would like a trial period first, may not like each other once living together, may be best having our own places if that's the case......My parents were 14 years difference.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

I've always been attracted to intelligent, witty men older than me. I am a sapiophile.


----------



## Linda (Jun 16, 2020)

Andreasgxi, Advertisement on what website?  Who are you talking to?


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

I may be old, but I ain't dead.  These young dudes who are dreamy do appeal to me.  I have a few young male friends, but not for dating.  Just nice guys and I enjoy their company.  I am beyond the dating game.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Oct 10, 2020)

I am a very classy woman who has been a corporate executive and was very picky on who I would go out with, which resulted in very few quality dates.  I never adjusted my expectations and when I was 69, I got to know my 30 year old neighbor who was helping bring in my groceries and was truly a gentleman in everway. Well over 6 months,  our friendship evolved to the point where I invited him to move in with me. Before this, my parameters were no younger than 5 years. If it wasn't for him and his interest in being with an older woman,  i would still be single. We married a number of moths after that and it's been almost 2 years now. Yes I am in a married to a man almost 40 years younger, but my life is so much more fulfilling, I foolishly had too many barriers that would have kept me single and unhappy. Thank goodness for Jeremy, for not giving up, we are still very much in love, we are not afraid to hold hands and kiss in public, though many do look surprised, especially when we went on a cruise together before COVID hit. I know realize it was a huge mistake putting all these barriers and yes, my daughter and friends were shocked when first heard, but no more. I am very happy, much happier than my first marriage when I was much younger. Keeping your options open will bring you more happiness.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Guess I'm not in the running, huh girls?


Running for what...???


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I may be old, but I ain't dead.  These young dudes who are dreamy do appeal to me.  I have a few young male friends, but not for dating.  Just nice guys and I enjoy their company.  I am beyond the dating game.


I think I've reached the point where I am beyond it too.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> Keeping your options open will bring you more happiness.


Self...take note. Remove all barriers in your mind. Take the risk, don't delay happiness.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2020)

Twas fun when I was young, 
Tis cold now that I am old.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Running for what...???


Have you read through this thread?


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Have you read through this thread?


Neither...yes I did read


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm open to magical opportunities.   But going through dating hell?  no way!
I like what Betty said.  Keep your options open.  I think it was gutsy of her to fall for a much younger man and make a life with him!
Older?  Younger?  It depends on who he is INSIDE!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 10, 2020)

I remain enamored of smarts and a wicked sense of humor....and oh yeah, someone who doesnt wanna move in lol......i’m not beyond it (yet)  but dont spend much time thinking about it so guess i’m on the cusp of indifference,  not a bad place to be so far


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

I envision a handsome young pool boy in a gold Speedo on his knees with his arms outstretched ..... to take the scrub brush and bucket I'm handing to him so he can scrub behind the toilet.

That's my fantasy and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> I remain enamored of smarts and a wicked sense of humor....and oh yeah, someone who doesnt wanna move in lol......i’m not beyond it (yet)  but dont spend much time thinking about it so guess i’m on the cusp of indifference,  not a bad place to be so far


Oh yes, I made out a list of the perfect man! Specifically what he would have to be like:  godlike would probably describe him.  hahaha!


----------



## Chrise (Oct 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I'm open to magical opportunities.   But going through dating hell?  no way!
> I like what Betty said.  Keep your options open.  I think it was gutsy of her to fall for a much younger man and make a life with him!
> Older?  Younger?  It depends on who he is INSIDE!


Like the song


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Running for what...???



Usually to the bathroom....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm surprised that few women are seeking true romance and love, just  live-in staff.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm surprised that few women are seeking true romance and love, just  live-in staff.


I’m not.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 11, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Usually to the bathroom....


Exactly...not making it


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I agree with you, Katybug....I tried living with someone after my husband died 10 yrs ago...it didn't work....both of us were too set in our ways.



I have heard that sentiment frequently among those in our condo association whose husbands have died.  Some of these women do have male friends in a social situation such as when a group here will meet to play cards or go out to eat.

Separate comment from addressing the quoted post, it seems to me that there would be a lot of the little things that make a relationship interesting, missing with a large age disparity on either side.  Little asides from the culture the older person grew up in would be a total miss, as would those from the younger person.  To me, longevity in a relationship really resides in the little things that just make being around the other person a desirable thing.

Tony


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Oct 11, 2020)

Jeremy has re-energized me, no live in staff, just someone who truly loves me and he proves it to me everyday. I go to the gym everyday now while he is at work. We are very active after he finishes work and he is a wonderful provider.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

After being with two younger men there's no way I'd date someone who was 30 yrs younger. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Dec 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> After being with two younger men there's no way I'd date someone who was 30 yrs younger. Not gonna happen.


I never imagine this and have never been with a younger man before he pursued me,  know not all work out, I am very fortunate and lucky he is truly wonderful guy and I am very thankful of that. It's truly special relationship.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 9, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh yes, I made out a list of the perfect man! Specifically what he would have to be like:  godlike would probably describe him.  hahaha!


...with superb handyman skills


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 9, 2020)

Dating??? What is that????


----------



## Gaer (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been stuck in the house too long!
The thought of a  big, tall, brearded, burly,  brawny,  younger man sounds delicious.
Maybe a Viking or a Mountain man, since it's only in my head!   hahahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I've been stuck in the house too long!
> The thought of a  big, tall, brearded, burly,  brawny,  younger man sounds delicious.
> Maybe a Viking or a Mountain man, since it's only in my head!   hahahaha!


Judging by your post, Gaer, I'd say it doesn't even matter if he knows how to cook! LOL!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Judging by your post, Gaer, I'd say it doesn't even matter if he knows how to cook! LOL!


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 10, 2020)

The young man I see on a part time basis is 4 yrs younger than me.  I dated him over 30 yrs ago, and he found me on Facebook and here we are.  He's so funny, and a hard worker.  A great handyman too.  And very handsome...
 He's so diff. from the 'macho' guys I used to date and married.

He may be moving in, we'll see.  I haven't lived w/anyone in over 17 yrs!


----------



## Jules (Dec 10, 2020)

Good luck in the next step in your relationship, dobielvr.  Four years isn’t much of a difference.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 10, 2020)

Dobielvr. Extending my words of support and success your way, too!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Four or five years is one thing. 10 or more makes a mighty big difference sometimes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't see a problem with a significant difference in age as long as the people involved are honest with themselves and each other.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 10, 2020)

Jules said:


> Good luck in the next step in your relationship, dobielvr.  Four years isn’t much of a difference.


Thank you...no 4 yrs isn't much at all.  He seems so much more mature, and I seem like such a ding dong sometimes lol, so it's all good.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't see a problem with a significant difference in age as long as the people involved are honest with themselves and each other.


I struggled with this, I wasn't sure if he was honest about a relationship and I pushed for marriage. He said yes and I have no regrets at all, we are still very much in love. I have no doubt he has been honest and loves me. After being with each other for a few years now, he doesn't have one ounce of dishonesty in him. He is contantly loving, I am a very lucky woman to be with someone much younger and would not trade this for the world.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 2, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> I struggled with this, I wasn't sure if he was honest about a relationship and I pushed for marriage. He said yes and I have no regrets at all, we are still very much in love. I have no doubt he has been honest and loves me. After being with each other for a few years now, he doesn't have one ounce of dishonesty in him. He is contantly loving, I am a very lucky woman to be with someone much younger and would not trade this for the world.


Betty, I think that is so AWESOME!  I think a younger man would be delicious,  It just depends on who he is INSIDE!
What is the age difference between you twoagain?
If I get a man, he's gonna HALF TO BE  younger than me because I'm so old now, there is hardly anyone left!  hahaha!


----------



## grahamg (Feb 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Four or five years is one thing. 10 or more makes a mighty big difference sometimes.


A friend of mine who is a doctor talks about the pressures affecting those who do have a big age gap with their partners, amongst the patients she sees, (all anonymous or in general of course, except we have a mutual friend in this situation, though her relationship has lasted well).


----------



## Nathan (Feb 2, 2021)

My daughter married a man 17 years older, but the marriage only lasted a couple years.  He  is a good man, but the age difference was a biggy,(socially) plus her + his teenagers contributed to the breakup.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Feb 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Betty, I think that is so AWESOME!  I think a younger man would be delicious,  It just depends on who he is INSIDE!
> What is the age difference between you twoagain?
> If I get a man, he's gonna HALF TO BE  younger than me because I'm so old now, there is hardly anyone left!  hahaha!


Gaer, it's a very unusual situation, he was my neighbor and it happen slowly. I am a little embarrassed about our age difference, but he is 39 years younger than me. I never wanted it, I am not the type of woman, but over time it happened and fortunately it worked out.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 3, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> Gaer, it's a very unusual situation, he was my neighbor and it happen slowly. I am a little embarrassed about our age difference, but he is 39 years younger than me. I never wanted it, I am not the type of woman, but over time it happened and fortunately it worked out.


It doesn't matter if it's 3 years or 30 years, LOVE IS LOVE!
You must be a gorgeous lady and a GUTSY lady!
My late husband was 11 years older than me and we fit!
Men interested in me seem to be 10-13 years younger than me.
CHRONOLOGICAL AGE MEANS NOTHING!  It's SOULS that feel love and souls have no age.
I think you should be proud of your decision if it works!


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Feb 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> It doesn't matter if it's 3 years or 30 years, LOVE IS LOVE!
> You must be a gorgeous lady and a GUTSY lady!
> My late husband was 11 years older than me and we fit!
> Men interested in me seem to be 10-13 years younger than me.
> ...


What I learned is to not put too any barriers and many of us at our age do put barriers. Get to know them first, make sure they don't have bad intentions or want to a one night stand. You can do this by seeing how long they will be your friend without walking away. You can see it in their words and actions. My hubby was very caring form the minute I met him, was not pushy at all. He would help me carry the groceries, change my light bulbs and even give me rides to the airport. This is all before we got serious.  I saw it in his actions. At the very early stage when we started to get serious, I pushed for marriage and he ended up proposing to me in a very reasonable time. So it's not like we hopped in bed together. It was a process, especially for someone like myself who would never come close to thinking of being with someone more than 5 years younger.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 4, 2021)

Well Betty, I think it's wonderful!


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Feb 24, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well Betty, I think it's wonderful!


Are you seeking someone younger?


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2021)

Diwundrin said:


> Personally, at my stage of life, I'd like a big hefty 6'2" eunuch around 35 who is addicted to house and yard work and if he can cook as well that'd be really gooood. I could 'relate' with that.    Romance doesn't live here any more.


I think your last sentence should attract a mob of 35 year old guys.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> Are you seeking someone younger?



Hahahaha!  I'm so  old, there's hardly anyone left OLDER!!!
I don't know.  I'm healthy and happy alone.  Not really seeking.
But I think what you did is couragous in the face of all the judgmental people and I applaud you!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 24, 2021)

Joan Collins (87) with her husband, Percy Gibson. (56) 
Joan Collins has declared she'd 'settle' at living til she's 100 - and has brushed off the age difference between her and husband Percy Gibson. The 86-year-old star married Percy, 55, in 2002, and said in a new interview that 'people make too much fuss about age, which is just a number.'

Speaking to the press, Joan said: 'I think there’s a big difference between biological age and the age you’re supposed to be. 'As you know, Percy is somewhat younger than me. At first people would always say, "What are you going to do about the age difference?" I’d say, "Well, if he dies he dies!"'


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 151839
> Joan Collins (87) with her husband, Percy Gibson. (56)
> Joan Collins has declared she'd 'settle' at living til she's 100 - and has brushed off the age difference between her and husband Percy Gibson. The 86-year-old star married Percy, 55, in 2002, and said in a new interview that 'people make too much fuss about age, which is just a number.'
> 
> Speaking to the press, Joan said: 'I think there’s a big difference between biological age and the age you’re supposed to be. 'As you know, Percy is somewhat younger than me. At first people would always say, "What are you going to do about the age difference?" I’d say, "Well, if he dies he dies!"'


That's great!  Chronological age is meaningless!


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Apr 4, 2021)

It's really starting to mean less and less. My best friend is the wife of one his his good friends. She is 29 and I have known her since she was 26. We talk on the phone every day now and I attended her bachelorette party before she got married a year ago. We go shopping together and have lunch together about once a week. We have a few more mutual friends that are in their late 20s or early 30s (except for me) and we have group get togethers often. He has a few older guy friends thanks to my older friends, though I am closer to my younger friends. It's truly a whole new word the last 2 to 3 years, it's truly wonderful.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 4, 2021)

To me, it would seem that an issue with a very large age difference might be the cultural references each would completely miss from the other.  It is those little things in common that, at least to me, help a relationship on a daily basis.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

yes and when someone my age wants to date someone my age they can't because they're too busy eyeballing 20 and 30 yo women. and i will be damned if i'm dating a 30 yo man. that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

My husband is 5 years younger but it makes no difference to either one of us. Besides he looks older.  Lol


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> My husband is 5 years younger but it makes no difference to either one of us. Besides he looks older.  Lol


My wife is a few years older than I am, but a few years doesn't make any difference because we have lived through the same cultural times.  Five years is about the same as my wife and I.  It is when you have 20 or 30 years difference that it would matter with regard to the little things.  I believe 20 years is still considered a "generation".

Tony


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2021)

The man in my life just turned 51. He is a vet, formerly a para with the 82nd Airborne. Younger and of a different ethnicity. He is a true gentleman, and he makes me laugh, doesn’t feel threatened by my career or education. I am blessed


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife is a few years older than I am, but a few years doesn't make any difference because we have lived through the same cultural times.  Five years is about the same as my wife and I.  It is when you have 20 or 30 years difference that it would matter with regard to the little things.  I believe 20 years is still considered a "generation".
> 
> Tony


I agree. While I do truly believe that in true love age shouldn’t matter but I think it does. If there’s too much age, it might be cute at first that friends think it’s your mother but after a while that might become really hurtful. And I think having similar time references is easier to relate to with your partner if they’re at least within your generation. Decades apart would make this difficult. My husband and I met when I was 29 and he was 24 but he’d only turned 24. We worked together where he was in charge of circuit boards production and I was in charge of its quality control. We instantly got along. He told me as soon as he laid eyes on me, he knew that we’d be together forever. Then he stole my heart with jube jubes. It was love at first taste.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Apr 4, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife is a few years older than I am, but a few years doesn't make any difference because we have lived through the same cultural times.  Five years is about the same as my wife and I.  It is when you have 20 or 30 years difference that it would matter with regard to the little things.  I believe 20 years is still considered a "generation".
> 
> Tony


I understand where you are coming from, as mentioned very early on in this thread I would have never considered a man so young, let alone i  considered 5 years too much. But things happen in an unusual way as I previously explained and certainly was not eyeballing 30 year olds. Also when a woman gets in her 70s, there are so few options for us. Regardless I am very happy the way things turned out, it's truly been wonderful and madly in love with him.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 5, 2021)

Does 3 days younger count? I am older than my bf! lol


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

My first husband was my own age and the following two were a few years older. All three were total disasters.

Don't think anyone mentioned dating another woman. My girlfriend is twenty years younger than me and we're head over heels.

Any other senior ladies dating or together with another woman?


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 5, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> I understand where you are coming from, as mentioned very early on in this thread I would have never considered a man so young, let alone i  considered 5 years too much. But things happen in an unusual way as I previously explained and certainly was not eyeballing 30 year olds. Also when a woman gets in her 70s, there are so few options for us. Regardless I am very happy the way things turned out, it's truly been wonderful and madly in love with him.


My comments were general observations, rather than being directed at you.  Also, to me it is always possible for there to be exceptions.  So relax, and be sure that I am happy for you both.

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> You talk about things you both enjoy, about the news, sport and just about anything. I never thought it was possible, I was open to being with a man 5 years younger, but nothing more. But I was pursued by neighbor who is 38 years my junior (he is 32, I am 70). He was relentless and very much a gentleman, so I allowed a date and thought it would be over after that. Now we are married, life is actually so much better.


I also wasn’t referring to you. My reference was more generally speaking. You seem to be in the exceptionally group. Good for you if it works.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> The young man I see on a part time basis is 4 yrs younger than me.  I dated him over 30 yrs ago, and he found me on Facebook and here we are.  He's so funny, and a hard worker.  A great handyman too.  And very handsome...
> He's so diff. from the 'macho' guys I used to date and married.
> 
> He may be moving in, we'll see.  I haven't lived w/anyone in over 17 yrs!


You go girl. 
Sooooooo, has he moved in yet?
Just curious.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 5, 2021)

Tina Turner’s first husband, Ike, beat her viciously but she has had better luck with her second. Last year, she has revealed, he saved her life.
Erwin Bach, a German music company executive who is 16 years younger than his retired rock star wife, donated one of his kidneys to her in an operation that took place in April last year.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> I struggled with this, I wasn't sure if he was honest about a relationship and I pushed for marriage. He said yes and I have no regrets at all, we are still very much in love. I have no doubt he has been honest and loves me. After being with each other for a few years now, he doesn't have one ounce of dishonesty in him. He is contantly loving, I am a very lucky woman to be with someone much younger and would not trade this for the world.


Kudos to you Betty. Being with someone twenty years younger than me I can relate. Real love ignores age barriers though many parts of society do.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 158387
> Tina Turner’s first husband, Ike, beat her viciously but she has had better luck with her second. Last year, she has revealed, he saved her life.
> Erwin Bach, a German music company executive who is 16 years younger than his retired rock star wife, donated one of his kidneys to her in an operation that took place in April last year.


Ike probably would've let her die.


----------



## Dana (Apr 5, 2021)

_If you're happy Betty, that's great...but a word of caution, hang on to your purse strings _


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 5, 2021)

I think it depends on one's emotional age more than physical age, but to me it would be too hard to deal with more than 10 years difference, really, for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Apr 5, 2021)

Dana said:


> _If you're happy Betty, that's great...but a word of caution, hang on to your purse strings _


It's sad that you have chose to make such bad and wrong assumptions, I will tell you the opposite is true. I don't need the money as I have my 401k, rental income. Savings and SS. But since we have been married, part of his paycheck goes into my account, he set it up that way because he makes too much and wants to see that I am well provided for. Thanks to him, I am now driving a Mercedes for the first time in my life and belong to the country club. My less fortunate friends love him because I am always taking them out, actually I got out to lunch every day while he works. Never make assumptions.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 5, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> It's sad that you have chose to make such bad and wrong assumptions, I will tell you the opposite is true. I don't need the money as I have my 401k, rental income. Savings and SS. But since we have been married, part of his paycheck goes into my account, he set it up that way because he makes too much and wants to see that I am well provided for. Thanks to him, I am now driving a Mercedes for the first time in my life and belong to the country club. My less fortunate friends love him because I am always taking them out, actually I got out to lunch every day while he works. Never make assumptions.


Betty, You should not have to explain this or anything to those who won't or can't understand love.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> It's sad that you have chose to make such bad and wrong assumptions, I will tell you the opposite is true. I don't need the money as I have my 401k, rental income. Savings and SS. But since we have been married, part of his paycheck goes into my account, he set it up that way because he makes too much and wants to see that I am well provided for. Thanks to him, I am now driving a Mercedes for the first time in my life and belong to the country club. My less fortunate friends love him because I am always taking them out, actually I got out to lunch every day while he works. Never make assumptions.


Hey! If this works for you, don’t give these people the least bit of concern over YOUR choices. This isn’t about THEM. They can live the life they choose and mind their own business. 
You’ve clearly got this.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ike probably would've let her die.


I'm not sure about the details you mention in such a high profile case, (did it go to trial?), but its worth reminding ourselves sixty or so years in the UK it was legal to physically chastise a wife wasn't it, so very different times back then.
My mother was told to "refuse nothing only blows" by her own loving family, but was hit early in her marriage to my dad, though somehow they came through it stronger and made a great team once mum learnt to handle her man better, and no further abuse occurred. Both became unbelievably dedicated parents to a large family, and only one daughter was ever smacked, (a rebellious teenager defying both of them about going out to clubs underage, and both only smacked her once on the face, no injury, and as I've said it never happened again concerning her or any of the other children).


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You go girl.
> Sooooooo, has he moved in yet?
> Just curious.


Hi, are you able to send me a private message so I can respond?

I don't have the ability to do them yet.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Hi, are you able to send me a private message so I can respond?
> 
> I don't have the ability to do them yet.


You must have turned off your ‘private message’ capabilities in your settings because after something like 25 posts that should automatically kick in. If yours hasn’t then something isn’t working right. Or you may have chosen PM’s only for your followers etc. 
Check your settings.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Apr 5, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Betty, You should not have to explain this or anything to those who won't or can't understand love.


Totally agree, interesting how she doesn't think I am not taking him for a ride. Actually while I was just fine before him and never asked him for a penny as he voluntarily chose to be generous to me as he just wants to be an amazing husband (which he very much is). Short of this, it would be a more valide question if I am taking him for a ride. While that is not true either, I am just saying it would be more applicable than the other way around.


----------



## Dana (Apr 5, 2021)

Betty&Jeremy said:


> It's sad that you have chose to make such bad and wrong assumptions, I will tell you the opposite is true. I don't need the money as I have my 401k, rental income. Savings and SS. But since we have been married, part of his paycheck goes into my account, he set it up that way because he makes too much and wants to see that I am well provided for. Thanks to him, I am now driving a Mercedes for the first time in my life and belong to the country club. My less fortunate friends love him because I am always taking them out, actually I got out to lunch every day while he works. Never make assumptions.



_Nothing "sad" about it Betty...just being realistic. I have come across lots of similar situations in my career so I always say to people err on the side of caution. Clearly you know what you are doing or have done, and I applaud you.

You did not have to explain anything to me, but it is an entirely public forum and the very fact that you posted your personal information means you invited comments. 

Watch out now...you'll have a barrage of PMs from people who have nothing better to do with their time and who know all about love 

Vive l'amour_ 

.


----------

